# Sport Drink Gimmicks and Food Allergies



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

A lot of sports drinks contain very little actual water and have lots of sugar, acid, an food coloring known for causing irritation like stomach cramps. It's not uncommon to run across fruit juice drinks that have little zero actual fruit juice as well.

I used to drink sports drinks until I recently found research that pointed out issue I was personally experiencing such as tomach cramping. One of the main irritants is food dye "Red # 40" or Yellow 6. You even have some products with multiple irritants.

Here is an artical about Gatorade for example but this is not limited to Gatorade: GATORADE Low calorie Fruit Punch | Dye Diet

Artical concerning food coloring and upset stomachs: Can Food Dyes Cause Stomach Aches? | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a pretty safe bet to guess if it's a pepsi product it's crap for you. Look what they did to gatorade.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

all sports drinks are actually 95% water or more.

make you own, though, so you know what's in it. whatever juice (real juice, as you pointed out) plus some morton's lite salt for sodium and potassium would be a good start.


----------



## NAGmtb (Jan 17, 2013)

anybody use skratch labs stuff? ive been using their stuff for training and really like it. plan on using it this race season


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

NAGmtb said:


> anybody use skratch labs stuff? ive been using their stuff for training and really like it. plan on using it this race season


It's great for hydration, but lacks any real calories. It was designed to be used with solid food.


----------

